

A New Way To Solve Linear Equations - jkbyc
http://rjlipton.wordpress.com/2012/08/09/a-new-way-to-solve-linear-equations/

======
dbaupp
Previous (and fairly recent) discussion:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4365925>

